# Personal Tax in Greece



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

Just a quick question that hopefully can be answered by someone on this forum. What is the current personal tax allowance for a retired person who intends to live in Greece year round? I have been looking at retiring to Portugal and have been advised that Greece has a dual tax agreement with the UK and would be a cheaper place to live than Portugal. Thanks


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

Labronia said:


> Just a quick question that hopefully can be answered by someone on this forum. What is the current personal tax allowance for a retired person who intends to live in Greece year round? I have been looking at retiring to Portugal and have been advised that Greece has a dual tax agreement with the UK and would be a cheaper place to live than Portugal. Thanks



check out 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxation_in_Greece

subject to change as there is an expected increase for 2017
but you never know as everything could again change with elections


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you Marinos, it looks as if there is a flat rate of 22% for all income from €0 - €20,000 which isn't very favourable for my situation, having been used to having a tax free personal allowance.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

Labronia said:


> Thank you Marinos, it looks as if there is a flat rate of 22% for all income from €0 - €20,000 which isn't very favourable for my situation, having been used to having a tax free personal allowance.



I suggest talking to tax specialist as i would expect things to be different for pensions

good luck with where ever you choose


----------

